# Project mare (OTTB) please talk me out of this.



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Is she already showing any talent for something competitive?
If not she'll just be a considered a trail horse and likely won't produce much return for your outlay


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

jaydee said:


> Is she already showing any talent for something competitive?
> If not she'll just be a considered a trail horse and likely won't produce much return for your outlay


Thank you. I'd put a dressage foundation on her and maybe introduce her to fences.. she's been off the track since August, and put out to pasture since. I really shouldn't. Especially on this side of the Mississippi in the land of cow horses.

The other problem is that selling horses in the winter sucks so I'd have to keep her at least through May. And my trailer isn't very big, it fits my Arab, but I don't think a TB would be a good idea.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She seems to toe out in front. Bones toes out, and it is an actual issue. He interferes in the front, and I have to keep him barefoot and rasped down short. Even with that he requires constant booting for riding. 

It didn’t show up really until it did. He blew that front leg up huge. A vet misdiagnosed it as a torn suspensory... eventually it was figured out. All that just to say I wouldn’t buy a horse who ties out in their fronts.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Knave said:


> She seems to toe out in front. Bones toes out, and it is an actual issue. He interferes in the front, and I have to keep him barefoot and rasped down short. Even with that he requires constant booting for riding.
> 
> It didn’t show up really until it did. He blew that front leg up huge. A vet misdiagnosed it as a torn suspensory... eventually it was figured out. All that just to say I wouldn’t buy a horse who ties out in their fronts.



Thank you. I needed that. Sound is essential.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of her butt myself. She needs more butt and less back. She's a nice horse though; I see why you are interested. She would be great if you actually wanted and needed a horse of her type, had a place to work her through the winter, and the time to do so. Selling a green TB in Montana in midwinter? You'd have trouble doing that in Maryland. 

Maybe @boots knows somebody looking for a polo pony?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm a sucker for OTTB's myself (my girl is a bay too!), but you have to think logically & realistically about this.
How old is she? If she's been put out to pasture since August, she may need a restart, and a lot of groundwork/time/etc. Will you be able to provide that for her? Not to mention feed, whatever else she needs...yes, the farrier, vet check (if you decide to get one), teeth floated if she needs that, etc...I am not a huge fan of her feet, but they aren't the worst I've seen either.

It may be tempting, but not sure if it's the best thing for you right now. Especially considering you may not even be able to sell her that fast.

I agree with @Avna (I live in MD!) - would definitely be difficult.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Avna said:


> I'm not a huge fan of her butt myself. She needs more butt and less back. She's a nice horse though; I see why you are interested. She would be great if you actually wanted and needed a horse of her type, had a place to work her through the winter, and the time to do so. Selling a green TB in Montana in midwinter? You'd have trouble doing that in Maryland.
> 
> Maybe @boots knows somebody looking for a polo pony?



I kinda thought she just needed calories and topline. Long in the back seems typical for ottbs and more so for mares, I like her size, but I see what @Knave says, and that should be enough. I like riding and making performance horses- even if I do like them solid for trails and whatever else, so they need to be sound and a PPE for her would involve x-rays. Her lines aren't bad, I don't like how linebred she is, but there's some good names in there. 

I guess on the plus side my boyfriend (sent him photos) is egging me to get her because he knows I love the green beans and love a project, so if I can't have the horse at least I know I have a solid man.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

PoptartShop said:


> I'm a sucker for OTTB's myself (my girl is a bay too!), but you have to think logically & realistically about this.
> How old is she? If she's been put out to pasture since August, she may need a restart, and a lot of groundwork/time/etc. Will you be able to provide that for her? Not to mention feed, whatever else she needs...yes, the farrier, vet check (if you decide to get one), teeth floated if she needs that, etc...I am not a huge fan of her feet, but they aren't the worst I've seen either.
> 
> It may be tempting, but not sure if it's the best thing for you right now. Especially considering you may not even be able to sell her that fast.
> ...


I'm capable of the groundwork and the restart, im at a good facility to do it in. And well, she certainly wouldn't be my first rodeo (I start colts on the weekends when school isn't terrible). the biggest issues are: reselling her in MT, and dealing with the vet work that she'd probably need at the outset. So I'm not going to call on her, but, now I'm hungry for a project. **** me.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

A good friend of mine rehabs TBs. I showed her your mare when she stopped over to borrow a saddle. She said "cute mare, but those forelegs would be a dealbreaker for a sporthorse. She's worth about what they're asking for her, even with training." So basically, if you want this mare for your personal pleasure horse, go for it. But don't buy her with the intention to flip. You'll have way more into her than she's worth by the time spring comes around. I'm not a fan of her hind end or rear legs, either.


Also, bear in mind that a lot of people steer clear of Storm Cat in the pedigree. That's a strike against her for a lot of buyers. There are some nice OTTBs out there if you keep looking-- ones with good bone built like sprinters are quite marketable as barrel horses, too. In your area, that's the direction I would take unless you can find one with super legs and the build of the classic old-style TBs to market as an event horse.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

SilverMaple said:


> A good friend of mine rehabs TBs. I showed her your mare when she stopped over to borrow a saddle. She said "cute mare, but those forelegs would be a dealbreaker for a sporthorse. She's worth about what they're asking for her, even with training." So basically, if you want this mare for your personal pleasure horse, go for it. But don't buy her with the intention to flip. You'll have way more into her than she's worth by the time spring comes around.
> 
> 
> Also, bear in mind that a lot of people steer clear of Storm Cat in the pedigree. That's a strike against her for most.



Thank you. I've come to my senses.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh, when I opened it I didn’t figure I’d talk you out of anything until I saw those fronts! A project is always fun.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Knave said:


> Oh, when I opened it I didn’t figure I’d talk you out of anything until I saw those fronts! A project is always fun.



I always enjoyed "building a horse" but I really should wait til after college to do it again. TBs are not my favorite, but they tend to be straight forward survivalists that try hard, so most I've done haven't been bad at all. And it's always fun to have a green bean.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

Seems like a great horse. Very gorgeous. It really matters if your able to put in the work for what you want to accomplish with her. Her outcome will only be as worthy as your efforts. Everybody loves quality. Make her worth it there is nothing more appealing than a very built clean cut TB ! If you feel like getting her isnt a good idea then dont, esp if your not prepared.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

lostastirrup said:


> Thank you. I've come to my senses.


I agree that she toes out in front and also the hind end is concerning. Look at the angle of the hind hooves and how low the heels are. She's not standing "on top" of her hooves, but behind them. Her front pasterns also look a bit "round," so may have some changes due to injury already. Off track Thoroughbreds are a huge gamble when it comes to soundness issues, but this one has some red flags. I think you're smart to pass. Otherwise you might be paying for major vet bills rather than spending time training.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Those lower legs on back worry me more that the toeing out. Hopefully they're the result of crummy trimming and they haven't been that way for long. 

TBs are favored out here as ranch horses. (QHs are still favored for arenas events) But mares are sometimes avoided. Just because even geldings lose their brains over them occasionally and ranchers don't tolerate that. Even from day workers. Polo favors mares for their tenacity. $800 is about right for one that doesn't know the game. 

Still, if I had the time she'd probably make a low-level HUS horse, or 4H level jumper, or anything western pretty quick. I'd let her do it all. And if sell her at the Billings Livestock Auction. Good sale.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's good you came to your senses! LOL. After college you'll have more free time hopefully. & the vetting, I'm sure that wouldn't be cheap either. 'Soundness is SUPER important.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I couldn't see the photos yesterday when I posted
She's too steep in the croup to appeal to serious dressage buyers, it doesn't lend itself well to a long stride. 
It isn't a negative in a horse aimed at jumping


Her feet are in need of a good trim, that's something that can be fixed over time


I'm not sure if she's toed out or not as that could just be her not standing square for the photo or how much of it is the shape and length of her feet - a video of her walking towards the camera would help. If she is I would pass on her as it puts too much strain on the joints, tendons and ligaments. She'd be OK for light trail riding but no money in flipping horses for that


----------



## Willrider (Oct 25, 2018)

her Pedigree is nice, but it could be hard to deal with an OTTB while your still in school. Maybe after you finish school you could get a project horse


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't do it!! There, I did my part. 

Seriously, If you don't think that now is the time, then don't.


----------

